# 6-year-old kid hauling in a 41# pound striper



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Young Sam Adams from Pitman caught a 41-pound, 5-ounce striped bass in the surf at Spray Beach, down near Beach Haven, while fishing with his grandfather, Don Adams, on Friday. The catch was weighed and certified at Jingles Bait & Tackle in Beach Haven.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

That was an AWESOME video Matt thanks for sharing! Man I was getting so excited for him sitting here at my desk LOL. That little guy will remember that day for the rest of his life! I predict that video will have ALOT of views!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

awesome job!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

No other word for it but AWESOME!!!


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Thank God I got to see a photo of the fish (kinda was disappointed when video ended with none). Tap on the 41-pounder at the top and you can see the fish. Great job!!


----------

